# Um, a bully stick is WHAT?



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, I must be in the clouds because I didn't know what a bully stick was until I looked it up a minute ago. I was suspicious of the "beef pizzle" label but I thought surely it can't be.... Raw, dehydrated bull penis?! Yep, sure is. No wonder it smells so horrible, and of course Chica LOVES it. I also just read that bully sticks can pose health risks due to their high caloric content and bacterial contamination. I am really tempted to toss this thing in the garbage just knowing alone that it's a bull's willy, but bacteria to boot? Ugh, the smell literally gives me a headache. If I'm going to smell that I may as well give her tripe which is healthier.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

In the UK, bully sticks are called pizzle sticks. 'Pizzle' is an old English word for willy! My dogs adore them, and they keep them quiet for ages.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't find them especially smelly. I doubt they have any more bacteria than any other dehydrated dog chews, but make sure they aren't imported from China.
Personally i like the idea that they are made from a part that would otherwise go to waste, but they definitely have the ick factor lol.
The worst thing my dogs have had is hooves. They didn't smell to begin with, but once they started to really get into them OMG they were disgusting and went in the bin.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily loves them,but never got a horrible smell from them


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I don't find pizzle sticks that smelly. I know what you mean about hooves, Stella - but funnily enough, I've come to quite like the smell. I equate it with contented dogs! Weird, but true.....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LOL Our housemate/friend had the same reaction when we told him. So funny... and yes, a little gross. I wouldn't worry about bacteria any more than with other chews though. I don't buy them anymore, but that's only because I can't stand the smell! I can tolerate the smell of tripe sticks, funnily enough (as long as they don't eat it right next to me).


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Careful with the hooves, my trainer had a Shepard die from a teeny, tiny splinter that perforated her bowels! I was giving them to my girls, I noticed splinters from them laying around, that was it for us.
I can't get past the worry of them choking on a piece of pizzle. Is it different from rawhide??


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

They are different from rawhide- they don't break apart like rawhide or a lot of other chews- making them incredibly safe as long as you take away the tiny end that they might gulp when it is worked down if you are worried about that. Unlike rawhide, or even jerky chews they just sort of wear away on the end as the dog chews on it, pieces are impossible to break off even for my larger dog that is a power chewer.
As long as they are not from china and from a reputable company I would not worry about whats in them. Bacteria or otherwise. They are pretty much the only edible cooked chews I trust (and they are dehydrated with heat and therefore not raw unless you specifically buy raw ones).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It was you who warned me about the hooves with the puppies Debby. My adults had hooves for years with no issues. They didn't smell at all, because they weren't really getting stuck into them. When the pups came along everyone wanted a hoof and they started to really chew them. That is when i first noticed the smell, and that they were getting bits off.
I think pizzles are a lot safer than rawhide.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it really depends on what brand you get. Some I've bought have had a strong odour while others have almost none at all. I have heard about the bacterial factor too after doing some reading, it is true. That doesn't mean that they are dangerous, but I would certainly be washing my hands after handling them. I remember an older thread on here where we were chatting about it and many thought it was a decent idea to keep them in the freezer until you're ready to give one. That wouldn't kill bacteria, but could possibly keep it a bit more under control while they're sitting around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I think it really depends on what brand you get. Some I've bought have had a strong odour while others have almost none at all. I have heard about the bacterial factor too after doing some reading, it is true. That doesn't mean that they are dangerous, but I would certainly be washing my hands after handling them. I remember an older thread on here where we were chatting about it and many thought it was a decent idea to keep them in the freezer until you're ready to give one. That wouldn't kill bacteria, but could possibly keep it a bit more under control while they're sitting around.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is true of all chews and kibble! Every other week some dog product is being recalled due to salmonella even. I am always horrified when people let their toddlers play around with rawhide, or in dog food dishes for this very reason. The bacteria is not harmful to the dogs, but because none of this stuff is regulated like human products it does occasionally have bacteria on it, plus your dogs mouth is probably full of bacteria that is just breeding on the half used chews. Best to treat all dog chews/kibble as if it is raw meat (even if it is not) and wash your hands after handling it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> This is true of all chews and kibble! Every other week some dog product is being recalled due to salmonella even. I am always horrified when people let their toddlers play around with rawhide, or in dog food dishes for this very reason. The bacteria is not harmful to the dogs, but because none of this stuff is regulated like human products it does occasionally have bacteria on it, plus your dogs mouth is probably full of bacteria that is just breeding on the half used chews. Best to treat all dog chews/kibble as if it is raw meat (even if it is not) and wash your hands after handling it.



Yes, definitely! You wouldn't believe this group I was a part of on Facebook. I thought it would be an awesome group to be a part of since it was local raw feeders. This lady was asking what things other than toxoplasmosis (as if that isn't enough of a risk) her toddler could get from playing in her cat's LITTER BOX. She had seen her kid holding cat poop and physically getting in the box. Lady, it doesn't matter if your cat is raw fed of not. People were basically reassuring her that with regular hand washing, it would be okay. Yeah, like a two year old is going to do that and not put either their hands or soiled litter in their mouth. I eventually just left the group, I couldn't handle it anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

I have bought bully sticks before that didn't smell, but this particular one I bought at a dog health food store and I don't remember the brand. It just said "beef pizzle" so I knew it was a bully stick but I feel so stupid for not realizing that pizzle meant penis, lol! But yeah, I too feel glad that none of the bull is wasted, but I'll have to stick to the non-smelly brand for Chica. The offending bully stick is currently sitting in the background and will most likely remain there ;-)

From now on I'm washing my hands after handling any if her chewies. I admit I've been slack about it and I'm probably lucky I haven't gotten sick yet. Ewww


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't give our dogs hooves any more. Our sheltie broke a tooth on one, and it had to be pulled. Too hard the vet said. I wish I could get bully sticks for less than the pet shops sell them for!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried ordering online Susan? I can get them much cheaper online than in the pet shops.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes, definitely! You wouldn't believe this group I was a part of on Facebook. I thought it would be an awesome group to be a part of since it was local raw feeders. This lady was asking what things other than toxoplasmosis (as if that isn't enough of a risk) her toddler could get from playing in her cat's LITTER BOX. She had seen her kid holding cat poop and physically getting in the box. Lady, it doesn't matter if your cat is raw fed of not. People were basically reassuring her that with regular hand washing, it would be okay. Yeah, like a two year old is going to do that and not put either their hands or soiled litter in their mouth. I eventually just left the group, I couldn't handle it anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When your toddler is playing with your pets feces, I believe you should be asking "how can I prevent this" not "what diseases can my child get from this?" Its poop, you need to keep ypur kid away from it- LOL. Sometimes the internet is a strange place.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> When your toddler is playing with your pets feces, I believe you should be asking "how can I prevent this" not "what diseases can my child get from this?" Its poop, you need to keep ypur kid away from it- LOL. Sometimes the internet is a strange place.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahah, good point Annie, sometimes we overlook the obvious!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The internet is indeed a strange place, the weirdest reason I have ever read to not feed raw is because 'it makes your dogs poo toxic'. Erm, what do you think poo is? No matter what you feed your pet?! Like kibble fed poo is somehow non-toxic, germ free and safe?!
I cringe when i see small children playing with dog food and dogs bowls, but playing in a litter box is just.....ewwww.


----------

